# eating waaaay too quickly!



## skyscrapers (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi everybody, lately, my six month old has been wolfing down her food at an ungodly pace. She gets fed twice a day totaling about 3-3.5 cups, so she's not being "starved" by any means. anyways, she just inhales it like there's no tomorrow, so i was curious if anyone knew of any little tricks or things I can do to get her to eat more slowly?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You can buy a food bowl that looks something like a Bundt cake pan- or you can use a Bundt cake pan. I've also known people to separate the food into a muffin baking tin so it takes longer to eat. Maybe you can feed her 3 times a day so she's not so starving. What kind of food are you feeding? Maybe she needs more than 3.5 c a day.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree with Stosh about the muffin pan. It slowed mine down alot. Whenever you can, do the home remedy instead of buying more stuff. hehe. Breaking it up into 3 and adding a bit more is also a good idea. If you feel it's too much food, try maybe some green beans in it. They are healthy, filling, and not very many extra calories. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## skyscrapers (Oct 1, 2010)

oh i totally wanted to try a home remedy, rather than buying some over-priced product that doesnt really work, haha. thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Toss the kibble out in the yard, make her search for it, that will slow her down.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I've seen people use the Bundt cake pan and people also throw a ball in the bowl to slow them down!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Rocky gets hiccups and sometea gas because he kills his food... Thanks for the muffin advice!

One question... Were u suggesting adding green beans to his kibble or adding them to a homemade food? Or mhbe either/or?


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I've heard of a few people who bought this bowl and it worked for them.

Welcome to brake-fast.net! 

Brake Fast Slow Eating Dog Bowl 

It's kind of pricey for a dog bowl though. Just a suggestion


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought one of those Kibble Nibble treat dispenser toys so my dog would slow down on eating. It looks like this: http://www.bestpetsuppliesguide.com/wp-content/uploads/busy-buddy-kibble-nibble-ball-toy1.jpg

My dog rolls it around on the ground and food dispenses slowly, so not only does he slow down on eating, he has to work for it too! There's little plastic pieces covering the holes so you can trim them so the ball will dispense the food at whatever rate you want it to. It's definitely very useful for slowing down eating, and it keeps him busy for about half an hour as well. 

I've seen really heavy stainless steel balls for sale that you put in the dog bowl so your dog slows down on eating. I tried a normal ball and Chrono tossed it out of the bowl :blush:.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Rocky gets hiccups and sometea gas because he kills his food... Thanks for the muffin advice!
> 
> One question... Were u suggesting adding green beans to his kibble or adding them to a homemade food? Or mhbe either/or?


I add green beans to their kibble. i also use them as my high value treat since Dodger will do pretty much anything for a green bean.

to the OP you can also spread the kibble out on a cookie sheet


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I tried the muffin pan, the cake pan, and a ball- no dice,lol Zoe given an obstacle is actually more inclined to eat even faster- it's a game to her We started hand feeding around 4 months because we were worried about bloat, but at about 10 months she slowed on her own. Every now and then she will scarf down her food like we starve her especially after a heat and right before one but it does get better with age. I really liked using multiple kongs for her food when I had to go to work and couldn't hand feed her breakfast- it makes them work and definitely slows them down


----------



## BellaBaloo (Dec 28, 2010)

Bella gets her food thrown all over the kitchen floor, takes her 10-15 min to get it all eaten, nice and slow and keeps her busy while I get ready in the mornings! <3


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

You can always get the Kong Wobbler and just put her kibble in it and let her work her way through.  It's essentially a hard plastic "Kong" that you stuff with treats, and the dog has to move it around to get the food out of it. Might work as a solution for your fast eater if you've tried everything else.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> You can always get the Kong Wobbler and just put her kibble in it and let her work her way through.  It's essentially a hard plastic "Kong" that you stuff with treats, and the dog has to move it around to get the food out of it. Might work as a solution for your fast eater if you've tried everything else.


I have that!! Dodger loves it!! He's figured out how to move my kitchen chairs when it gets stuck under them since I won't get it out for him, now if only he'd push them back in.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

JW Pet Skid Stop Slow Feed Bowl - Large - - DogToys.com

This is the bowl that I use for my dog that eats way too fast. It's much cheaper than the other one and works great.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> JW Pet Skid Stop Slow Feed Bowl - Large - - DogToys.com
> 
> This is the bowl that I use for my dog that eats way too fast. It's much cheaper than the other one and works great.


I have this bowl too. It works great and slowed Wolfie down quite a bit.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Try spreading it out on a cookie sheet or if you have a floor that you aren't concerned about spread it out on the floor. I assume you don't feed anything but kibble, if you do then switch to all kibble.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We bought a stainless steel no tip bowl from petsmart awhile back. Essentially it's a regular bowl with sloped sides.

Turned it upside down.

And put the food around the perimeter. Slows Dante WAYYY down. He was actually almost choking on his food previously because he inhaled it so fast.


----------



## Ty the shepherd guy (Oct 9, 2010)

I have the same issue with one of my dogs. If your dog will do anything for food and ignore a toy , Throw a ball in the middle of the food. I use a decent sized kong ball and just pour the food over it and if it falls into the middle of the kong great! Itll take him longer to get it out.

This is what my kong ball in particular looks like. - http://s.petco.com/Assets/product_images/0/035585111179C.jpg


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

If she eats so fast that she'll get sick, maybe give her half as much at a time. Like give her 1.5 cups and when she's done, give her another 1.5 cups. Think that could work?


----------

